# PubMed- Faecal calprotectin concentrations in gastrointestinal diseases.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Faecal calprotectin concentrations in gastrointestinal diseases.*

J Int Med Res. 2013 May 30;

Authors: Wang S, Wang Z, Shi H, Heng L, Juan W, Yuan B, Wu X, Wang F

Abstract
OBJECTIVE: To quantify faecal calprotectin concentrations in a variety of gastrointestinal disorders in order to determine its diagnostic value. METHODS: Patients with gastrointestinal symptoms undergoing upper or lower endoscopy and healthy control subjects provided stool samples. Calprotectin was quantified by enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay. RESULTS: The study recruited 210 patients with definitively diagnosed gastrointestinal diseases and 50 control subjects. Calprotectin concentrations were significantly higher in patients with ulcerative colitis or Crohn's disease compared with controls, or patients with colorectal polyps or irritable bowel syndrome. The faecal calprotectin concentration significantly differentiated between inflammatory bowel diseases (IBD) and non-IBD (area under ROC curve 0.949). Calprotectin concentrations were significantly higher in patients with oesophageal polyps or gastric neoplasms than in those with chronic gastritis, stomach ulcers, duodenal ulcers or acute pancreatitis. CONCLUSION: Calprotectin may be a useful noninvasive marker for the diagnosis of IBD.

PMID: 23723365 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

